
Almost None of the Women in the Ashley Madison Database Ever Used the Site - coldcode
http://gizmodo.com/almost-none-of-the-women-in-the-ashley-madison-database-1725558944
======
Balgair
Stanford has a higher acceptance rate at 5.7%. Yes, you have a better shot at
getting into Stanford than getting lucky on AM.

~~~
chrisdevereux
50% of you...

------
jpeg_hero
fantastic.

question is: will this deter new male sign-ups?? will this cause male
cancellations? logic says it should.

i would love to see similar analysis on Zoosk, another site that i personally
believe has zero female activity. i also personally believe that they are much
more aggressive on the fake account creation due to their monetization scheme
(seeing seeing female profiles triggers male money purchases)

~~~
Kalium
Basically every dating site has this problem. I think it's linked to the usage
pattern every site devolves into - men say yes to everything and women are
extremely selective.

------
topkai22
Fascinating. If this holds up and is well publicized this has the potentially
to change the nature of a revelation that someone had signed up for AM. The
"honey, I signed up in a moment of weakness, but look, nothing happened"
argument gets a lot more plausible if their really were no women on the site.

~~~
cmurf
The followup to that though, is whether they were hooking up with other
married dudes...

------
lookout42
why doesn't that seem to interest anyone?

~~~
johnward
It's interesting because it's likely they were shill accounts created by the
company to give the appearance of having active female users so that males
would pay for a chance to hook up. It's not uncommon in the online dating
world though. I'm pretty sure that's how most of those sites start out. I'm
wondering if it's bordering on fraud though?

~~~
cmurf
It's not bordering on. It's definitely fraud. The whole point is to deceive in
order to achieve financial gain. Not all fraud is a crime. Proving false
advertising, in this case, might be both challenging and amusing.

------
lookout42
shouldn't the question be were the content of the communication the male
population obviously engaged in came from?

edit: typo

